# The One Show - Parrot behaviour problems.



## gemmamb (May 15, 2009)

My name's Gemma and I'm a Researcher at Real Life Media which is an independent supplier of films to *The One Show, BBC 7pm.*

We are currently producing several items for the series that will look at a variety of pet behaviour problems and the treatments and causes.

I would be extremely grateful if people could get in touch with me who are having problems with their parrots and are at the point of seeking professional help. Understanding that parrot frustration can lead to extreme preening and therefore *feather loss* I am looking for an owner whose parrot is suffering from this. We are working closely with Dr. Neil Forbes and would ideally like to speak to owners that live no more than a *2.5 hour drive from Swindon.*

If you are happy for me to contact you via telephone please email me your contact details and I will give you a call. Unfortunately we may not be able to film all of those that come forward and I would like to apologise for this in advance.

Thank you for your time and I hope to hear from a few members in the near future.

Best wishes,


----------



## rosheen030388 (May 17, 2009)

I would love to be involved. I actually just found this site because i was looking for information on Neil Forbes' parrot training. i live less than an hour away from swindon and great western refferals is my parrots nearest vet.

I have a beautiful orange winged amazon but he constantly screams, bites, plucks my hair and chews and destroys anything in his sight!!! he has been known to pull feathers (apart from season changes) although this isn't constant and he hasn't made himself bald-just very scruffy at times! He's very possessive and jealous and I had to have my cousin look after him for 18 months as he kept getting vicious towards my baby boy. he would atack baby bottles or anyone in contact with one. he's back with us now but we want to plan more children soon. my cousin won't have him back and it wouldn't be fair to put him with a forth family. my family are really desperate for any help! thankyou, Ro.

01453 544 931 / 07743 519 683 / [email protected]


----------

